# EAST COAST CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

PRETTY MUCH LET EVERYONE ON THE EAST COAST KEEP UP WITH EACH OTHER.... 
~ POST LINKS TO SELL ITEMS~
~POST UP FLIERS~ 


TOPIC SAYS IT ALL.... ONE STOP FOR EVERYONE ON THE WHOLE EAST COAST :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

reppin PA


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17104857
> *reppin PA
> 
> 
> ...



I'm likin that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17104857
> *reppin PA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 5 2010, 06:00 PM~17104810
> *PRETTY MUCH LET EVERYONE ON THE EAST COAST KEEP UP WITH EACH OTHER....
> ~ POST LINKS TO SELL ITEMS~
> ~POST UP FLIERS~
> ...



HELL YEAH WAYNE GREAT THREAD :ninja:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

POST PICS Of that elantra


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES PA





































MY VP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOYALTY NEW JERSEY


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

PURE ELEGANCE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

DAMM HOMIE GOOD TOPIC ......(EASTCOAST)


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

Solow Car Club representer! sup east coast homies!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

east coast club unity


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 6 2010, 04:38 PM~17115331
> *DAMM HOMIE GOOD TOPIC ......(EASTCOAST)
> *



i was on the phone talkin with Wayne last night about starting a east coast topic it was all my idea Wayne helped.................. a little :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 6 2010, 05:09 PM~17115597
> *east coast club unity
> 
> 
> ...



o hell yeah


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 6 2010, 05:08 PM~17115590
> *Solow Car Club representer! sup east coast homies!
> 
> 
> ...



SOLOW looking good out there :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave: sup east coast jay reppin east coast good times


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 6 2010, 08:18 PM~17115667
> *i was on the phone talkin with Wayne last night about starting a east coast topic it was all my idea Wayne helped.................. a little  :biggrin:
> *



Great minds think alike


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

are you considering the south the east coast ??


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17116562
> *are you considering the south the east coast ??
> *



:yes:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

damn this shit sucks. well i guess it's time to post some stuff up.


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Apr 6 2010, 08:27 PM~17116250
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i'm liking that bulldog look. :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i like that 5 got one in the shop now


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

TTT 4 DA EASTCOAST


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 7 2010, 12:27 AM~17118544
> *i like that 5 got one in the shop now
> *


thanks c u soon we need more 5's around :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 6 2010, 06:57 PM~17116548
> *Great minds think alike
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 6 2010, 06:58 PM~17116562
> *are you considering the south the east coast ??
> *



what state


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17119280
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: post pics of that monte


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup east coast??


----------



## fouskii (Apr 5, 2010)

sick ride


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 7 2010, 01:25 AM~17119280
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



POST UP YOUR FLIER


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 7 2010, 09:50 AM~17121110
> *:wave: post pics of that monte
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*STREETDREAMZ C.C. 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC LOCATION SAT. MAY 8TH 2010*








*Gilbert Run's largest pavilion; accommodates groups up to 400.Features - 36 tables, two large grills (30" x 36"), electric, on-site restrooms, volleyball court, horseshoe pits, open play area and playground equipment. This semi-secluded pavilion has its own large parking area.*


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*HOTEL SPOTS FOR STREET DREAMZ C.C. 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC. MAY. 8TH 2010

LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE COMING IN FOR THE STREETDREAMZ C.C.EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.  

1).LA QUINTA INN (301)645-0022 
11770 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$69.99+TAX REGULAR RATES HERE

2).PATUXENT INN (301)934-3465
9400 CHESAPEAKE ST
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$65.99+TAX


3).CLARION INN(OLD HOLIDAY INN) 
45ST ST.PATRICKS DR
WALDORF,MD 20603

$89.99+TAX

4).SLEEP INN (301)392-0065
6860 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95+ TAX

5).COUNTRY INN & SUITES (301)645-6595
2555 BUSINESS PARK DR
WALDORF,MD 20601

$90.00+ TAX

6).COMFORT SUITES (301)932-4400
11765 South Business Park Road
Waldorf, MD 20601
(301) 932-4400

$89.99+TAX

7).BEST WESTERN (301)934-4900
6900 CRAIN HWY
LA PLATA,MD 20646

$95.00+TAX


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MAKE SURE YOU MENTION THE STREETDREAMZ EVENT TO GET THESE RATES.*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 7 2010, 08:54 PM~17126767
> *STREETDREAMZ C.C. 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC LOCATION SAT. MAY 8TH 2010
> 
> 
> ...



CAN'T WAIT


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

repppin diry jerz















































































































































com/21nf5mx.jpg[/img]


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

drastic loyalty and big I east coast chillin at las vegas on the strip


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

loyalty party, loyalty lo mentailty,lunatics,solow,lowyalty,drastic,R.O


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

the big L NC and Nj


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LuxuriouS Car Club Montreal, Canada...4 hours North of Bronx, New-York*


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

loyalty,big I,lux


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 09:08 PM~17127674
> *LuxuriouS Car Club Montreal, Canada...4 hours North of Bronx, New-York
> 
> 
> ...


thr big boiiiiiiii :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

daveeeeee the wipppppp is sickkkkkk cant wait to see it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 7 2010, 09:13 PM~17127722
> *daveeeeee the wipppppp is sickkkkkk cant wait to see it
> *


thanks Abe...Gonna be at Scrape and hopefully one bbq in the NYC/NY with it this summer...You guys are coming to Scrape in Niagara Falls again this year?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 7 2010, 09:09 PM~17127681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  

East Coast Clan in Vegas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 09:15 PM~17127748
> *thanks Abe...Gonna be at Scrape and hopefully one bbq in the NYC/NY with it this summer...You guys are coming to Scrape in Niagara Falls again this year?
> *


yea man cant miss it trying to bring some more cars from the club


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 7 2010, 09:21 PM~17127827
> *yea man cant miss it trying to bring some more cars from the club
> *


Hell yeah Abe...We are going to have a great time this year again :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 09:22 PM~17127837
> *Hell yeah Abe...We are going to have a great time this year again :biggrin:
> *


yeaaa man had a good as time trying to see what i do so we can get more lowrider from nj-ny up there , 1st stop is the caronas before we get to the hotel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17127874
> *yeaaa man had a good as time trying to see what i do so we can get more lowrider from nj-ny up there , 1st stop is the caronas before we get to the hotel
> *


Can't wait to chill with you guys again...It's going to be a great time again!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

loyalty and the lux


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 09:13 PM~17127727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So0o0o0o clean! :wow:  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 07:11 PM~17127697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

AWWW SHIT GOT SOME NEW SHOES TODAY BIG THANKS TO MY HOMIE DANA FOR GETTIN THESE TIRES FOR ME THANKS DOGG









SORRY FOR THE BLURY PIC CELL PHONE HAS BEEN DROPPED A FEW TIMES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL*


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 7 2010, 09:29 PM~17127936
> *loyalty and the lux
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17127344
> *GT TILL I DIE GOT MY HAND ON THE BIBLE *


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 7 2010, 10:46 PM~17130726
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT BELIVED IN ME YOU GOT A SOILDER OVER HERE GOODTIMERS I WONT LET YOU DOWN
> 
> GT TILL I DIE GOT MY HAND ON THE BIBLE
> *



CONGRATS TODD!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 10:50 PM~17130762
> *CONGRATS TODD!!
> *



THANKS homie keep pushin


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 07:32 PM~17127994
> *LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: GT PENNSYLVANIA


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 8 2010, 05:26 AM~17132098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im up im up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 7 2010, 07:34 PM~17128003
> *AWWW SHIT GOT SOME NEW SHOES TODAY BIG THANKS TO MY HOMIE DANA FOR GETTIN THESE TIRES FOR ME THANKS DOGG
> 
> 
> ...



NO EXCUSES D, POST SOME BETTER PICS ASAP  




















NAW IM KIDDIN, I'LL SEE IT SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Damn I see this topic was movin :biggrin:

Now all we need to do is start helpin each other out and support each other


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 8 2010, 11:19 AM~17133358
> *Damn I see this topic was movin :biggrin:
> 
> Now all we need to do is start helpin each other out and support each other
> *


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

TTT for the EastCoast


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 8 2010, 06:49 AM~17132417
> *NO EXCUSES D, POST SOME BETTER PICS ASAP
> NAW IM KIDDIN, I'LL SEE IT SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 8 2010, 09:19 AM~17133358
> *Damn I see this topic was movin :biggrin:
> 
> Now all we need to do is start helpin each other out and support each other
> *



EAST COAST DYNASTY


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

TO THE TOP 4 DA EAST COAST


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Wuz up east coast


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 8 2010, 12:19 PM~17133358
> *Damn I see this topic was movin :biggrin:
> 
> Now all we need to do is start helpin each other out and support each other
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 8 2010, 12:19 PM~17133358
> *Damn I see this topic was movin :biggrin:
> 
> Now all we need to do is start helpin each other out and support each other
> *




X10 HOMIE,I'M DOWN TO HELP OUT ANY RIDER OUT HERE,I DON'T CARE WHAT'S IN YOUR BACK WINDOW OR WHO YOU RIDE WITH.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 9 2010, 09:40 AM~17142939
> *:ugh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 8 2010, 12:19 PM~17133358
> *Damn I see this topic was movin :biggrin:
> 
> Now all we need to do is start helpin each other out and support each other
> *


this is so true!its hard to find a club that has these quality's!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 9 2010, 09:56 AM~17143016
> *X10 HOMIE,I'M DOWN TO HELP OUT ANY RIDER OUT HERE,I DON'T CARE WHAT'S IN YOUR BACK WINDOW OR WHO YOU RIDE WITH.
> *


come to jerzey then!i have alot of work for ya! :biggrin: what up homie?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 9 2010, 11:27 AM~17143525
> *:ugh:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Apr 9 2010, 08:56 AM~17143016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM SOUNDS LIKE A STREETDREAMZ ROAD TRIP FOR A WEEKEND


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 9 2010, 12:26 PM~17143906
> *:sprint:
> *



Shouldn't you be doin some work :biggrin:

So I don't have to hide at my job checkin in on here.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 9 2010, 01:32 PM~17144293
> *Shouldn't you be doin some work :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

EAST SIDE is rollin HARD :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 9 2010, 09:14 AM~17143825
> *this is so true!its hard to find a club that has these quality's!
> *


THATS WHY I JOINED GOOD TIMES HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 9 2010, 02:57 PM~17146274
> *THATS WHY I JOINED GOOD TIMES HOMIE
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 9 2010, 07:26 PM~17148202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna go to this car wash :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 9 2010, 08:29 PM~17148231
> *i wanna go to this car wash :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN NJ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 9 2010, 05:57 PM~17146274
> *THATS WHY I JOINED GOOD TIMES HOMIE
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Apr 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17148202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 9 2010, 05:57 PM~17146274
> *THATS WHY I JOINED GOOD TIMES HOMIE
> *


it seems like a really good club to be apart of
:thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

What up East Coast :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

wudup


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 9 2010, 09:36 AM~17143975
> *DAMM SOUNDS LIKE A STREETDREAMZ ROAD TRIP FOR A WEEKEND
> *


If I get the date early enough you can bet on the URBAN LEGENDS being in attendance :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 9 2010, 10:48 PM~17148445
> *it seems like a really good club to be apart of
> :thumbsup:
> *



don't you still roll with loyalty c.c. anymore homie.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 10 2010, 10:28 AM~17151507
> *don't you still roll with loyalty c.c. anymore homie.
> *


WUZ UP DANA


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 9 2010, 07:35 PM~17148297
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup east coast! sup big dave!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 10 2010, 10:28 AM~17151507
> *don't you still roll with loyalty c.c. anymore homie.
> *


i ride doelow(solo) homie


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 9 2010, 04:57 PM~17146274
> *THATS WHY I JOINED GOOD TIMES HOMIE
> *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Apr 12 2010, 12:06 PM~17167543
> *
> *



Hey post up your pics


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 12 2010, 12:15 PM~17167608
> *Hey post up your pics
> *


x2


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WUT UP EAST COAST!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

WUZ UP MY NINJAS :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

sup just klowin sup street dreamz see u guys on the 8th


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sup homiesss loyalty fam and debo repping in tampa


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

tampa after hopppppp
View My Video


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 13 2010, 12:28 AM~17174886
> *tampa after hopppppp
> View My Video
> *


MY ***** ANDREW STARTIN THE YEAR OF RIGHT,CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Lookn Good


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 SUP MY EAST COAST HOMIES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 12 2010, 11:24 PM~17174842
> *sup homiesss loyalty fam and debo repping in tampa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 10 2010, 12:17 PM~17152211
> *sup east coast! sup big dave!
> 
> 
> ...


sup Manny


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

they only had one hopper at the after hop?what happen to the 80+ inch cars they were talkn about?the jerzy homies went down there n broke them fools off at the show and the after hop! :0 andrew got the eastcoast in a headlock! :drama:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 8 2010, 01:46 AM~17130726
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: THANK YOU FOR ALL THAT BELIVED IN ME YOU GOT A SOILDER OVER HERE GOODTIMERS I WONT LET YOU DOWN
> 
> GT TILL I DIE GOT MY HAND ON THE BIBLE
> *


congrats on ur chapter!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

whats up everybody??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2010, 09:41 AM~17177290
> *whats up everybody??
> *


sup Dino


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2010, 10:41 AM~17177290
> *whats up everybody??
> *


what up dino!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

whats good eact coast ttt


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 13 2010, 10:53 AM~17177367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up ali? whats new with you?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 13 2010, 12:53 PM~17178383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


andrew put it down! actually he put it up!
NO ****! :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2010, 12:56 PM~17178396
> *sup dave? hope to see you down here with your cadi over the summer!!
> what up ali? whats new with you?? :biggrin:
> *


u kno hard at work tryn to get this 5 ready to spray


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2010, 09:41 AM~17177290
> *whats up everybody??
> *


:wave:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 13 2010, 01:11 PM~17178504
> *u kno hard at work tryn to get this 5 ready to spray
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 13 2010, 01:13 PM~17178525
> *:wave:
> *


are you coming out this season?? :biggrin: :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup eastcoast?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Apr 13 2010, 07:50 PM~17182348
> *sup eastcoast?
> *


text me


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

suppppp homies how is everthing


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

east coast take ova son!!!!!!! sup yall!


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

whats happening east coast!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2010, 11:56 AM~17178396
> *sup dave? hope to see you down here with your cadi over the summer!!
> *


I think you will Dino...I am planning on a trip down for sure in NYC


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 13 2010, 11:53 AM~17178383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach+Apr 13 2010, 12:45 PM~17178328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


evrybody :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 10 2010, 05:29 PM~17153255
> *i ride doelow(solo) homie
> *



THATS COOL HOMIE,AS LONG AS YOU'RE IN THE STREETS.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 14 2010, 10:24 AM~17188421
> *THATS COOL HOMIE,AS LONG AS YOU'RE IN THE STREETS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

To the top


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 14 2010, 09:36 PM~17195550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnnnnnn :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 13 2010, 11:06 AM~17178465
> *andrew put it down! actually he put it up!
> NO ****! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 14 2010, 10:56 PM~17195896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 14 2010, 09:36 PM~17195550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sure is a beauty.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*OTHER ACTIVITIES YOU CAN ENJOY MAY 8TH,JUST OVER THE PICNIC HILL.* :biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

cain't wait gett n the malibu ready 2 hop


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 14 2010, 09:34 PM~17197597
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*
OHHHHHHHHHHH I CANT WAIT. WE WILL BE THERE *:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 14 2010, 10:56 PM~17195896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 15 2010, 12:34 AM~17197597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dana is this the same place as last year?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 15 2010, 10:00 PM~17206208
> *dana is this the same place as last year?
> *



NOPE IT'S A NEW SPOT.


----------



## suphwed55 (Feb 26, 2010)

It gives an overwhelming hilary.
In fact awesome.

_____________________________
Wedding Videos


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WUZ CRACKIN ON THE EC THIS WEEKEND


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is the new baby I picked up today. A super OG original Belair 1951 that took a lot of awards in Canada and in the USA. A complete frame off from A to Z with a rebuilt straight 6 original with the first year of the automatic power glide tranny. It is a rotisserie restauration with new paint, new interior and triple show chrome everywhere along with very rare NOS 1951 chevy belair options...Absolutely beautiful...The guy that built it took 12 years to completely restaure this beauty...Time to rep LuxuriouS in the OG division at shows over here...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17216115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet whip dog!now all it needs is some zeniths and 520's uffin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 17 2010, 01:22 PM~17221800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE THAT SOMEONE CAN SPELL THAT WORD.





























































SEEMS LIKE SOME PUTOS AND MAYATES CANT SPELL THAT WORD.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

what car clubs from the east coast going to pitbull back bumper bash?last year was fun!we need more east coast cars this year!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17216123
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17216123
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 keep it real OG


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Mexecutioner (Apr 20, 2010)

Washington DC here! First time trying to build a low rider. Got a 95 towncar to work on...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mexecutioner_@Apr 19 2010, 11:35 PM~17243442
> *Washington DC here! First time trying to build a low rider. Got a 95 towncar to work on...
> *


Whats up homie....im in North VA  20 min from DC....you got any pics of what your workin with?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chevillacs, *KNDYLAC*
:wow: 
:naughty: :wave:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

what up East Coast!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

sup eastcoast!! Bout to be back in the streets soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 21 2010, 11:27 AM~17259245
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EAST COAST GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 20 2010, 05:08 PM~17251104
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:cheesy: we gotta get these 2 girls together sometime


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 22 2010, 08:00 PM~17275678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup: props for that you did it right RESPECT


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Sup todd, I heard about your tire....damn lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 22 2010, 10:51 PM~17275578
> *EAST COAST GT
> 
> 
> ...




SEE YOU HAD THE WHITE GIRL OUT IN THE STREETS.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 22 2010, 11:00 PM~17275678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ITS GOOD TO SEE THIS BADASS CAR AT A SHOW.AMAZING BUILD HOMIE. :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 22 2010, 08:00 PM~17275678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES...............................YES :h5:  That's all I got to say


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 22 2010, 10:53 PM~17275607
> * :cheesy:  we gotta get these 2 girls together sometime
> *



That is almost never a bad idea


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 22 2010, 10:51 PM~17275578
> *EAST COAST GT
> 
> 
> ...


what it do? :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 22 2010, 08:53 PM~17275607
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN HOMIE


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 23 2010, 05:42 PM~17284009
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: my boy said he seen you in JERZ again DUMPED at a gas station :wow: keep stuntin on them hoes and haters and stay away from the red and blue lights


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 23 2010, 07:00 PM~17284146
> *:cheesy:  my boy said he seen you in JERZ again DUMPED at a gas station  :wow:  keep stuntin on them hoes and haters and stay away from the red and blue lights
> *


I DO THAT ALL DAY EVERYDAY HOMIE JUST HOW I GET DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

WHAT UP EAST COAST....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:drama: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 25 2010, 04:32 PM~17296295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

nice


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Apr 25 2010, 06:35 AM~17294096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 25 2010, 04:50 PM~17297559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PJIZZLE (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave: wutitdew east coast


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 25 2010, 04:50 PM~17297559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup homies.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Whatup eastcoast!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2010, 06:28 PM~17333588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass car homie.


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

e'erbody ready for the show???


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Apr 28 2010, 08:34 PM~17335494
> *e'erbody ready for the show???
> *



YES WE ARE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 1 2010, 12:08 AM~17356347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHIRT!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...#entry17361522n
NC pix


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THE EASTCOAST HELD IT DOWN YESTERDAY AT THE CINCO DE MAYO IN NC. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 2 2010, 05:45 AM~17364078
> *THE EASTCOAST HELD IT DOWN YESTERDAY AT THE CINCO DE MAYO IN NC. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :werd:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

what's happening eastcoast?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

WHATS GOOD EASTCOAST HERE IT IS GOOD TIMES VA WENT DOWN TO THE CINCO SHOW THIS WEEKEND SHOWED OUT AND HAD A BLAST. IF U DIDNT MAKE IT HERE R SOME PICS FOR YA.


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

HERES A COUPLE MORE IF U WANNA SEE EM ALL HIT THE LINK FOR GOOD TIMES VIRGINIA ON MY SIGNATURE
































































































































GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 11:52 AM~17372362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 3 2010, 04:31 PM~17375694
> *GREAT VIDEO HOMIE
> *


thanks homi it was longer but it uploaded wrong


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 06:13 PM~17376244
> *thanks homi it was longer but it uploaded wrong
> *



SHIT I THINK YOU DID GREAT ANYWAY. WHAT EDITING SOFTWARE DID YOU USE?


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 3 2010, 05:15 PM~17376262
> *SHIT I THINK YOU DID GREAT ANYWAY. WHAT EDITING SOFTWARE DID YOU USE?
> *


this one from vidora or suthing like that got it on my laptop i will get u the name when i get home


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Too bad its a fucking battle trying to cross the border...Cinco de Mayo NC really looks like its a lot of fun


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 3 2010, 06:06 PM~17376826
> *Too bad its a fucking battle trying to cross the border...Cinco de Mayo NC really looks like its a lot of fun
> *


lol dont worry homi there is more shows


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17376893
> *lol dont worry homi there is more shows
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Got the trophies in for the Resurrection 2k10 show at the end of May...they look good! I'm try to hook some more stuff up as our appreciation for the support..without the true riders out there SERVIN'EM would be nothing so thank you!!!!




















TTT for the Riders :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

how is the big body doing , she came out sick cant wait to see it in scrape


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 10:52 AM~17372362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT VIDEO...YOU NEED TO COME OUT WITH A DVD :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup eastcoast??


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 3 2010, 11:37 AM~17372201
> *WHATS GOOD EASTCOAST HERE IT IS GOOD TIMES VA  WENT DOWN TO THE CINCO SHOW THIS WEEKEND SHOWED OUT AND HAD A BLAST. IF U DIDNT MAKE IT HERE R SOME PICS FOR YA.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 3 2010, 07:16 PM~17376925
> *Got the trophies in for the Resurrection 2k10 show at the end of May...they look good!  I'm try to hook some more stuff up as our appreciation for the support..without the true riders out there SERVIN'EM would be nothing so thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE LOOK NICE PATTI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOCATIONS WILL CHANGE AND POSTED MONTHLY


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 3 2010, 07:52 PM~17377940
> *THOSE LOOK NICE PATTI :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17378004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i likes that


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 3 2010, 09:11 PM~17378194
> *i likes that
> *



THAT WAS MADE BY TONY... THEY WILL CHANGE MONTHLY WITH NEW PICS FROM THE PREVIOUS BBQ    

THANKS TONY


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17378004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!

I THINK I HAVE A SHOW IN HAMPTON THAT JULY DATE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 3 2010, 05:31 PM~17375694
> *GREAT VIDEO HOMIE
> *


how did u do dana?did u win single pump?who won best n show?look like it waz a bigger turn out this year!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17380485
> *how did u do dana?did u win single pump?who won best n show?look like it waz a bigger turn out this year!
> *


dayna got 2nd the red 64 got 1st best in show went to rollerz regal it was a better turnout just not as much hoppers


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17378322
> *VERY NICE!
> 
> I THINK I HAVE A SHOW IN HAMPTON THAT JULY DATE
> *



ITS ALL GOOD PATTI THESE ARE JUST GET TOGETHER AND CRUISE NIGHTS....


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 4 2010, 02:19 AM~17383596
> *ITS ALL GOOD PATTI THESE ARE JUST GET TOGETHER AND CRUISE NIGHTS....
> *


COUNT ME IN THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2010, 06:28 PM~17333588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That color scheme is pretty bad ass


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+May 4 2010, 06:05 AM~17384208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 3 2010, 11:29 PM~17380485
> *how did u do dana?did u win single pump?who won best n show?look like it waz a bigger turn out this year!
> *



I DID SHITTY THIS YEAR,MY CAR ONLY HIT 34''AND THE RED IMPALA DID 36'' :uh: .HAD SOME PROBLEMS GOING DOWN TO CINCO BUT HOPPED ANYWAY.TILL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 3 2010, 11:37 PM~17380608
> *dayna got 2nd the red 64 got 1st best in show went to rollerz regal it was a better turnout just not as much hoppers
> *



DANA :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 4 2010, 09:17 AM~17385203
> *I DID SHITTY THIS YEAR,MY CAR ONLY HIT 34''AND THE RED IMPALA DID 36'' :uh:  .HAD SOME PROBLEMS GOING DOWN TO CINCO BUT HOPPED ANYWAY.TILL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *



U know u will b hitting 50" again real soon, maybe even this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 4 2010, 09:17 AM~17385209
> *DANA  :biggrin:
> *


i knew that homi my finger sliped :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 4 2010, 10:17 AM~17385203
> *I DID SHITTY THIS YEAR,MY CAR ONLY HIT 34''AND THE RED IMPALA DID 36'' :uh:  .HAD SOME PROBLEMS GOING DOWN TO CINCO BUT HOPPED ANYWAY.TILL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


f&%k it u cant win them all homie!  u waz single pump king for what 2 yrs at that show?


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

WHATS GOOD EAST COAST YALL READY FO THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17390633
> *WHATS GOOD EAST COAST YALL READY FO THIS WEEKEND?
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Wuz up bean 

Wuz crackin tony


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES PA passin through im in the STREETS! CHROME UNDIES WITH RAIN AND DIRT A ALL THAT FULLTIME RIDERS


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 4 2010, 08:45 PM~17390679
> *GOODTIMES PA passin through im in the STREETS! CHROME UNDIES WITH RAIN AND DIRT A ALL THAT FULLTIME RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 4 2010, 11:47 AM~17385847
> *U know u will b hitting 50" again real soon, maybe even this weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *



IMA SURE TRY


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 4 2010, 06:11 PM~17389405
> *f&%k it u cant win them all homie!  u waz single pump king for what 2 yrs at that show?
> *



I STILL HOLD THE SINGLE PUMP RECORD ON THE STICKS FOR A TRUE STREET DRIVEN CAR @48'' :biggrin:


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

G MORNIN EASTCOAST LOOKS LIKE U READY TODD CANT WAIT TO MEETCHA. YA LOW LOOKIN CLEAN BROTHA

WHATS GOOD WAYNE GET AT ME TODAY BOUT THE FLYIERS

WHATS UP DANA IT WAS GOOD MEETIN YA SATURDAY SEE U AGAIN THIS WEEKEND HOMIE. REMEMBER TO COME DOWN AND SUPPORT THE GOOD TIMES BBQS AND CRUISES. TILL THIS WEEKEND HOMIE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 5 2010, 05:27 AM~17396319
> *G MORNIN EASTCOAST LOOKS LIKE U READY TODD CANT WAIT TO MEETCHA. YA LOW LOOKIN CLEAN BROTHA
> 
> WHATS GOOD WAYNE GET AT ME TODAY BOUT THE FLYIERS
> ...



I'LL SHOOT YOU A TEXT LATER ON


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 5 2010, 02:41 AM~17396362
> *I'LL SHOOT YOU A TEXT LATER ON
> *


2EASY HOMIE


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

WANT UPDATED PICS OF THE SHOWS OR PICNICS YOU MISSED HIT US UP JUST CLICK ON DA LINK AND JOIN US ON OUR GOOD TIMES VIRGINIA FACEBOOK.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/GOOD-TIMES-V...48957422?ref=ts


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Sneekin in on my bb at work :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 5 2010, 07:38 AM~17396577
> *Sneekin in on my bb at work :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

whatup, checking in for GOODTIMES


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2010, 08:12 AM~17396712
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@May 5 2010, 09:55 AM~17397484
> *  whatup, checking in for GOODTIMES
> *



x83


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 5 2010, 04:52 AM~17396255
> *I STILL HOLD THE SINGLE PUMP RECORD ON THE STICKS FOR A TRUE STREET DRIVEN CAR @48'' :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 5 2010, 11:39 AM~17397876
> *:uh:
> *


do some work





(because im not) :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2010, 01:55 PM~17399175
> *do some work
> (because im not) :cheesy:
> *



AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH


----------



## PJIZZLE (Aug 14, 2008)

wutitdew GTimers nice meetn u guys had fun at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PJIZZLE_@May 5 2010, 08:04 PM~17402452
> *wutitdew GTimers nice meetn u guys had fun at the show  :thumbsup:
> *


ANYONE FROM DA ATL COMING UP THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 5 2010, 03:37 PM~17399995
> *AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH
> *


i lied, i did some work today. :happysad:


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 5 2010, 06:30 PM~17403287
> *ANYONE FROM DA ATL COMING UP THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Naw I talked to Perry he said they can't get nobody out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 5 2010, 02:27 AM~17396319
> *G MORNIN EASTCOAST LOOKS LIKE U READY TODD CANT WAIT TO MEETCHA. YA LOW LOOKIN CLEAN BROTHA
> 
> WHATS GOOD WAYNE GET AT ME TODAY BOUT THE FLYIERS
> ...



im tryin homie hoping kels brother dont flake out on giving us the truck :banghead:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2010, 09:33 PM~17403902
> *im tryin homie hoping kels brother dont flake out on giving us the truck :banghead:
> *



cant wait to see marilyn


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 5 2010, 10:45 PM~17404024
> *cant wait to see marilyn
> *



me to :biggrin:


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2010, 07:33 PM~17403902
> *im tryin homie hoping kels brother dont flake out on giving us the truck :banghead:
> *


Well I hope u make it homie been lookin 4ward to meetin all y'all boys up there


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PJIZZLE_@May 5 2010, 07:04 PM~17402452
> *wutitdew GTimers nice meetn u guys had fun at the show  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 6 2010, 06:13 AM~17407101
> *Well I hope u make it homie been lookin 4ward to meetin all y'all boys up there
> *




sup Kurupt64


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 5 2010, 03:52 AM~17396255
> *I STILL HOLD THE SINGLE PUMP RECORD ON THE STICKS FOR A TRUE STREET DRIVEN CAR @48'' :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Wuz crackin Tony :biggrin:


It is almost here 

I just wish I had a car to take


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 6 2010, 04:03 AM~17407188
> *sup Kurupt64
> *


What it do homie


----------



## PJIZZLE (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2010, 05:03 AM~17407187
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wussup patti good seeing u guys :wave: wussup B


----------



## PJIZZLE (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 5 2010, 07:30 PM~17403287
> *ANYONE FROM DA ATL COMING UP THIS WEEKEND?
> *


wish we could. take plenty of pics for us that cant make it. have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PJIZZLE_@May 6 2010, 10:26 AM~17408306
> *wish we could. take plenty of pics for us that cant make it. have fun    :thumbsup:
> *



goodtimes checking in......................


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 6 2010, 01:01 PM~17409059
> *goodtimes checking in......................
> *


x90


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 6 2010, 04:46 AM~17407251
> *Wuz crackin Tony :biggrin:
> It is almost here
> 
> ...


whats good wayne i know i cant wait the fam gonna have a blast


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 6 2010, 06:32 PM~17412101
> *whats good wayne i know i cant wait the fam gonna have a blast
> *





shit i have to change my rear main seal....who's gonna help me?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17413009
> *shit i have to change my rear main seal....who's gonna help me?
> *



WHEN?


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17413188
> *WHEN?
> *



tomorrow fool. i think it wont take long but flaco is helping me. hey did you call florida flaco and asked him if he is going to the streetdreams picnic. if not let me get his number and i will call him.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17413367
> *tomorrow fool. i think it wont take long but flaco is helping me. hey did you call florida flaco and asked him if he is going to the streetdreams picnic. if not let me get his number and i will call him.
> *



I'VE TALKED TO HIM....


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

DISTINCTIVE C.C. JUST CHECKING IN


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@May 7 2010, 04:55 AM~17416594
> *DISTINCTIVE C.C.        JUST CHECKING IN
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THE TRUCK :cheesy: 

I WANT ONE


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 7 2010, 04:37 AM~17416662
> *LOVE THE TRUCK :cheesy:
> 
> I WANT ONE
> *



you just like flaco.....cant make up their mind ab out what they want. :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

some of my work just a smallclip


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

Dana you the man homie that shit was awesome today thanks man had a blast


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

whats up eastcoast we just got in from da street dreamz picnic and we had a blast dana u did it up homie lookin forward to doin this shit all summer.


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17430548
> *whats up eastcoast we just got in from da street dreamz picnic and we had a blast dana u did it up homie lookin forward to doin this shit all summer.
> *



just made it in. damn i'm tired as heck. it was all worth it. glad most of us could make it. 


i would like to welcome chris again as a GOODTIMES prospect. love the ride homie.


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup jay??? hope yall made it home fine homie. love the lincoln hop homie.


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

baltimore had a blast today, kickin it with the homies from va. glad our c.e.o. had a chance to be there, congrats to chris for becoming a G.T. prospect, glad to see my familia!!!!!!!...........pugz...... :biggrin:


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 8 2010, 08:41 PM~17431005
> *sup jay??? hope yall made it home fine homie. love the lincoln hop homie.
> *


we puttin 2 more batts. 4 ton springs and imma weld up the front and take on all single pump luxs in the 757 :biggrin: GT smashin


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@May 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17431483
> *baltimore had a blast today, kickin it with the homies from va. glad our c.e.o. had a chance to be there, congrats to chris for becoming a G.T. prospect, glad to see my familia!!!!!!!...........pugz...... :biggrin:
> *


it was good kickin it with our bmore fam yesterday pugz you the man homie stay up youll be rollin again soon and let us know any updates on scott.! and super happy to welcome a new brother to the GT fam Chris your a cool ass dude


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Damn GT'ers, thanks for all the welcomes! Had a blast yesterday- even tach'n the shit outta the 65' the whole way there! 

Can't wait to bring the wife out to meet everyone on the 22nd, she's really looking forward to it too!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 9 2010, 10:43 AM~17433425
> *Damn GT'ers, thanks for all the welcomes!  Had a blast yesterday- even tach'n the shit outta the 65' the whole way there!
> 
> Can't wait to bring the wife out to meet everyone on the 22nd, she's really looking forward to it too!
> *


Congrats welcome to the fam bro...I havent met you yet but Ill see you on the 22nd! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 8 2010, 02:32 AM~17425875
> *you just like flaco.....cant make up their mind ab out what they want. :biggrin:
> *



NAW HOMIE... I HAVE A LIST OF ABOUT 20 RIDES I WANT  

GOTTA GET THIS WAGON GOING FIRST


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@May 9 2010, 10:33 AM~17433375
> *we puttin 2 more batts. 4 ton springs and imma weld up the front and take on all single pump luxs in the 757 :biggrin:  GT smashin
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
HELL YEAH....


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 9 2010, 10:43 AM~17433425
> *Damn GT'ers, thanks for all the welcomes!  Had a blast yesterday- even tach'n the shit outta the 65' the whole way there!
> 
> Can't wait to bring the wife out to meet everyone on the 22nd, she's really looking forward to it too!
> *


HAD A BLAST HANGIN OUT WITH YOU YESTERDAY... CAN'T WAIT TILL WE HIT THE STREETS ON THE 22ND   

ONCE AGAIN WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE COOKOUT DANA HAD A BLAST


LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 9 2010, 10:33 AM~17433636
> *THANKS FOR THE COOKOUT DANA HAD A BLAST
> LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS
> *



x83


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

x84. picnic was good! 
im checking in for the eastcoast. ESClassic out of southern MD. solo rider.


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

here's my toys


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 9 2010, 11:33 AM~17433636
> *THANKS FOR THE COOKOUT DANA HAD A BLAST
> LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS
> *



THANX FOR COMING HOMIE. EASTCOAST RIDERS TTT


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup eastcoast???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 9 2010, 07:43 AM~17433425
> *Damn GT'ers, thanks for all the welcomes!  Had a blast yesterday- even tach'n the shit outta the 65' the whole way there!
> 
> Can't wait to bring the wife out to meet everyone on the 22nd, she's really looking forward to it too!
> *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 11 2010, 04:09 AM~17451132
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'M NEXT  

YOUR TREAT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 11 2010, 02:35 AM~17451370
> *I'M NEXT
> 
> YOUR TREAT RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


YUP IF YOU GET THAT ON YOUR HEAD ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 11 2010, 06:10 AM~17451438
> *YUP IF YOU GET THAT ON YOUR HEAD ALSO  :biggrin:
> *




Can I have Fonzy do it?
And put on the back of the head not on top
If so you got it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

What up East Coast








stoppin in to show some love


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 11 2010, 06:10 AM~17451438
> *YUP IF YOU GET THAT ON YOUR HEAD ALSO  :biggrin:
> *



You know the wife has been looking at airfare all day


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2010, 02:59 PM~17455459
> *What up East Coast
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17457630
> *:biggrin: MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDARS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dana u doing 2 cookouts this year? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

you know im there patti


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup eastcoast???


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

suppppp homies whts the dill


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 11 2010, 08:51 PM~17458441
> *dana u doing 2 cookouts this year? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



NOPE,THIS IS THE VA CHAPTERS PICNIC,BUT THE CLUB DOES 2 A YEAR NOW IN MD AND VA.THIS IS VA'S 5TH YEAR.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@May 11 2010, 10:43 PM~17459768
> *you know im there patti
> *


 :h5:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 12 2010, 09:59 AM~17463731
> *NOPE,THIS IS THE VA CHAPTERS PICNIC,BUT THE CLUB DOES 2 A YEAR NOW IN MD AND VA.THIS IS VA'S 5TH YEAR.
> *


ok i didnt peep that out!my bad homie!u finish that 6 yet???????????????????


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

Sup eastcoast!


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

JUST STOPPIN BY TO SAY WHAT UP 
















O YEA AND EAST COAST IS PUTTIN DOWN BIG TIME


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup eastcoast.....


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 12 2010, 02:15 PM~17465924
> *sup eastcoast.....
> *



WUZ UP FOOL


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

thys shyt is hot.......


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@May 12 2010, 05:49 PM~17468487
> *thys shyt is hot.......
> 
> 
> ...



doing it big huh russ??


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 757GTimer, milkbone

whatup wayne....its a full house in the GT topic :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 12 2010, 04:22 PM~17468811
> *doing it big huh russ??
> *


u no me bro, always have something up the sleeve. :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@May 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17469716
> *u no me bro, always have something up the sleeve. :biggrin:
> *



yeah i see.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EAST COAST CHECKING in with the only wishbone G BODY on the EAST GT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 12 2010, 09:05 PM~17472399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

hey todd any hop pics of that single


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17472374
> *EAST COAST CHECKING in with the only wishbone G BODY on the EAST GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17472374
> *EAST COAST CHECKING in with the only wishbone G BODY on the EAST GT
> 
> 
> ...



missed you at the picnic homie.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

nice pix ttt


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

DEM SUM NICE UNDIES :biggrin: HOW BAD DOES THAT REAR SWAY DRIVIN ON THE ROAD.


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

sup tony?? what you been up to homie? 



anybody riding tonight?


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

HERE IT IS THE MAY FLYER SRY IT TOOK SO LONG VISIT OUR GOOD TIMES VIRGINIA FACEBOOK PAGE TO CHECK OUT PICS OF ALL EVENTS. HOPE TO SEE U ALL AT OUR NEXT CRUISE IN. 

GOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 14 2010, 11:07 AM~17489933
> *sup tony?? what you been up to homie?
> anybody riding tonight?
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE I WAS THINKIN BOUT RIDIN BUT I AINT GOT NO BABYSITTER LOL


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17489966
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE I WAS THINKIN BOUT RIDIN BUT I AINT GOT NO BABYSITTER LOL
> *



put the kids in the backseat.


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 14 2010, 11:31 AM~17490153
> *put the kids in the backseat.
> *


LOL IM TRIN TO REALY CHILL


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 01:34 PM~17490184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'm digging the battery tiedowns. it's cool if you just want to chill homie.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 14 2010, 02:14 PM~17490565
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice car homie.....


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 14 2010, 12:11 PM~17490544
> *i'm digging the battery tiedowns. it's cool if you just want to chill homie.
> *


SHIT HIT ME UP HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHATCHAL GETTIN IN TO U STILL GOT MY NUMBER?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 06:53 PM~17493061
> *SHIT HIT ME UP HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHATCHAL GETTIN IN TO U STILL GOT MY NUMBER?
> *



damn homie i wish i wouldve read this post again cause me and jay ended up going out and well we almost got in trouble at norfolk state university.... :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@May 14 2010, 09:39 PM~17494267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ass ride homie.....


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 15 2010, 02:21 AM~17495965
> *damn homie i wish i wouldve read this post again cause me and jay ended up going out and well we almost got in trouble at norfolk state university.... :biggrin:
> *



DAMN HOODLUMS :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LuxuriouS Montreal Car Club 4th annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday august 7th 2010 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. We are also going to have a hop off competition with 1100$ in total prize. *


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 15 2010, 08:21 AM~17497152
> *DAMN HOODLUMS  :cheesy:
> *



naw homie that cop was an asshole but we roled out as soon as we had the chance.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 15 2010, 09:21 AM~17497152
> *DAMN HOODLUMS  :cheesy:
> *


sup fool?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@May 14 2010, 09:39 PM~17494267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 01:52 PM~17498394
> *sup fool?
> *



Wuz up homie


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP TO ALL MY EASTCOAST RIDERS


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

damn that sucks. my last weekend here.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 14 2010, 11:34 AM~17490184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keep holden it down tony :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 16 2010, 02:12 AM~17502970
> *damn that sucks. my last weekend here.
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

BUT WHEN YOU GET BACK.......


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 16 2010, 01:12 AM~17502970
> *damn that sucks. my last weekend here.
> *



Deployment??


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 16 2010, 06:46 AM~17504083
> *Deployment??
> *



WUZ CRACKIN CHRIS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 16 2010, 04:10 AM~17503971
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> BUT WHEN YOU GET BACK.......
> *



oh yeah but when i get back santa claus will be waiting for me.  you know what i mean homie


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 16 2010, 05:46 AM~17504083
> *Deployment??
> *



yeah homie. sucks but oh well.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 16 2010, 06:12 PM~17507183
> *oh yeah but when i get back santa claus will be waiting for me.   you know what i mean homie
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :run:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 16 2010, 06:55 PM~17507729
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :run:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

aight here yall go. finally a tatted member.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 16 2010, 05:12 PM~17507183
> *oh yeah but when i get back santa claus will be waiting for me.   you know what i mean homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

sup dana


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 16 2010, 05:26 PM~17507968
> *aight here yall go. finally a tatted member.
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES in this bitch


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 16 2010, 05:26 PM~17507968
> *aight here yall go. finally a tatted member.
> 
> 
> ...



for life


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES PA


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2010, 09:44 PM~17509267
> *GOODTIMES PA
> 
> 
> ...



hold it down for me todd....


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 15 2010, 11:22 PM~17503082
> *keep holden it down tony  :thumbsup:
> *


shit whachout all VA GOOD TIMERS HOLDIN IT DOWN. What happend to maryland homie i was lookin forward to meetin ya bro.


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 16 2010, 05:26 PM~17507968
> *aight here yall go. finally a tatted member.
> 
> 
> ...


shits hot homie shouldve came to me i woulda hooked u up free bro. where and when wed for ya thing homie. i fucked my phone up i have no numbers so let everybody hit me up wit a text.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Solow Car Clubs annual bbq date is set for september 5th 2010 at d'onofrio park in New Rochelle NY. It is in the same spot it has been since we started our bbq. All lowriders and their families are welcome to join us. It is on a Sunday which is the day before labor day monday so anyone coming in from out of town will have that monday for a extra travel day. anyone needing more information about the event can pm me or post up in here.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2010, 10:44 PM~17509267
> *GOODTIMES PA
> 
> 
> ...


what part of pa u out of?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2010, 09:41 PM~17509238
> *for life
> *



damn right homie..


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@May 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17518876
> *shits hot homie shouldve came to me i woulda hooked u up free bro. where and when wed for ya thing homie. i fucked my phone up i have no numbers so let everybody hit me up wit a text.
> *



el taco loco on va beach blvd. down the street from waynes house.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@May 18 2010, 12:00 AM~17522120
> *el taco loco on va beach blvd. down the street from waynes house.
> *


 :boink:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 19 2010, 11:43 AM~17539174
> *:boink:
> *





:twak: :twak:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*suppppppppp homis anyone doing
there club picnic in august *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 20 2010, 11:40 PM~17557105
> *suppppppppp homis anyone doing
> there club picnic in august
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...  It's getting there!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 23 2010, 10:45 AM~17575972
> *Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...   It's getting there!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

*Just wanted to say thank you to all that came out and supported the Resurrection 20k10 show it was off the chain and I can't wait to put this video out!!!!

JUST KLOWNIN, STREET DREAMZ, ISLANDERS AND MORE COME CHECK OUT THE PICS---->RESURRECTION 2K10 SHOW

To all that couldn't make it...it's cool!! We'll just hit the next one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

INDIVIDUALS COOKOUT :biggrin: 









LET'S RIDE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

this song makes me wanna move to la


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 23 2010, 10:45 AM~17575972
> *Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...   It's getting there!
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN SWEET HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 23 2010, 07:45 AM~17575972
> *Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...   It's getting there!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin dam good homie u got the cpu all figured out?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

GOODTIMES doing a lil cruzin...


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats up East Coasters, PedaL ScraperZ from the Poconos stoppin in to show some love and let ya know about some of our bikes for sale if ya interested hit me up pm or by email: [email protected]
I can deliver them for price of gas and tolls also to save $ on shipping
alright here they are:

Child's Play $1400-air suspension, spinners, Chucky, etc... everything what you see is included


















The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike $1350- air suspension, cd player, 4- 8" subs, 7" screen, cd player, battery, etc... everything you see is included.



















for more pics and more info go to our website www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

Sup err'body!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES PA


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldwinc_@May 23 2010, 07:45 AM~17575972
> *Got up this morning and pulled the rear springs and installed the bags on the 65...   It's getting there!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 holla at me sometime homie chevy lookin serious


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Sup Eastsa..


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@May 27 2010, 08:38 PM~17626136
> *Sup  Eastsa..
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

someone messaged me NOT SAYING ANY NAMES questioning that the EAST COAST DOESNT PRODUCE CLEAN RIDES AS THE WEST DOES I RESPECTFULLY DISAGREE GT


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i think your dates are a little off on your camera todd


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

todd do u have any pic's of that car hopn


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 30 2010, 10:25 AM~17646161
> *i think your dates are a little off on your camera todd
> *



:0 :0 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 30 2010, 07:25 AM~17646161
> *i think your dates are a little off on your camera todd
> *



true true :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 31 2010, 04:47 PM~17656343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you 3 wheel with them shocks back there homie hno:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*GOOD MORNING EAST COAST RIDERS GOT SOME NEW INFO...

Check the Info Center for hotel info  *_


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 30 2010, 10:25 AM~17646161
> *i think your dates are a little off on your camera todd
> *



:wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

east coast is comming on stronger than ever and we aint stoppin anytime soon so the west better get ready to share the lime light


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

east coast sucks !!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 2 2010, 10:31 PM~17679366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :biggrin: damn i wish i was would have seen your car when it was down here


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 3 2010, 08:40 AM~17682946
> *:twak:  :biggrin: damn i wish i was would have seen your car when it was down here
> *



shiiiitt, all you had to do was just go down to newark and take it for a spin!!!! everyone else did !!!

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 3 2010, 09:22 AM~17683126
> *shiiiitt,  all you had to do was just go down to newark and take it for a spin!!!!  everyone else did !!!
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


lol but not really..everybody was just so damn happy you got it back like it was. 
btw congrats on the baby!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 3 2010, 09:43 AM~17684216
> *lol but not really..everybody was just so damn happy you got it back like it was.
> btw congrats on the baby!!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 2 2010, 08:31 PM~17679366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 2 2010, 07:31 PM~17679366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 agreed aint nothing but junk over here :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 4 2010, 01:12 AM~17691566
> *  agreed aint nothing but junk over here  :biggrin:
> *




ITS A SHAME WE DON'T HAVE A CHROME SHOP,HYDRO SHOP,PAINT SHOP EVERY 2 MILES LIKE THE WESTCOAST DOES,MAKING THESE SPECIALTY PRICES CHEAP AS HELL, BUT WE STILL GET SHIT DONE.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 3 2010, 09:22 AM~17683126
> *shiiiitt,  all you had to do was just go down to newark and take it for a spin!!!!  everyone else did !!!
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u lucky they didnt kno what they had!usually classics are hard to find!nice tre homie!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 4 2010, 09:11 AM~17693634
> *ITS A SHAME WE DON'T HAVE A CHROME SHOP,HYDRO SHOP,PAINT SHOP EVERY 2 MILES LIKE THE WESTCOAST DOES,MAKING THESE SPECIALTY PRICES CHEAP AS HELL, BUT WE STILL GET SHIT DONE.
> *


Just imagine if we did :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

sup fellas... yeah, that wekend was some crazy shit, fo sho !!! They had no idea what they had... shit, there was a gold and chrome engrraved plaque just sitting on the back seat, untouched !!! didn't even change the nate dogg cd!!!

as far it being harder for us to build cars, we still do right? we find the connects, sometimes pay a little more, more trial and error, but i think we appriciate our cars, and our short seasons more because of it.


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 4 2010, 03:56 PM~17697585
> *sup fellas...  yeah, that wekend was some crazy shit, fo sho !!!  They had no idea what they had... shit,  there was a gold and chrome engrraved plaque just sitting on the back seat, untouched !!! didn't even change the nate dogg cd!!!
> 
> as far it being harder for us to build cars, we still do right?  we find the connects, sometimes pay a little more, more trial and error, but i think we appriciate our cars, and our short seasons more because of it.
> *


WELL SAID....... :thumbsup:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 3 2010, 10:33 PM~17689582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2010, 09:08 PM~17127674
> *LuxuriouS Car Club Montreal, Canada...4 hours North of Bronx, New-York
> 
> 
> ...


Im diggin that engraved radiator :0 :wow:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 5 2010, 04:47 PM~17704362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ID FUCK THAT IN THE ASSHOLE 3 TIMES BEFORE I STUCK IT IN HER MOUF, PUSSY AND EYE SOCKET...YES MOTHERFUCKERS I SAID EYE SOCKET. NOTHING IS COOLER THAN OCULAR PENETRATION. IN OTHER WORDS, RIPPING THE BITCHES EYE OUT AND SKULL FUCKING HER. AND THATS ONLY THE FIRST DATE. THEY ALWAYS COME BACK FOR MORE, SERIOUSLY WHO ELSE WANTS A ONE EYED BITCH AFTER HER EYE SOCKET HAS BEEN FUCKED.


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 5 2010, 07:29 PM~17705152
> *ID FUCK THAT IN THE ASSHOLE 3 TIMES BEFORE I STUCK IT IN HER MOUF, PUSSY AND EYE SOCKET...YES MOTHERFUCKERS I SAID EYE SOCKET. NOTHING IS COOLER THAN OCULAR PENETRATION. IN OTHER WORDS, RIPPING THE BITCHES EYE OUT AND SKULL FUCKING HER. AND THATS ONLY THE FIRST DATE. THEY ALWAYS COME BACK FOR MORE, SERIOUSLY WHO ELSE WANTS A ONE EYED BITCH AFTER HER EYE SOCKET HAS BEEN FUCKED.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

east coast rides NYC


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Jun 6 2010, 08:10 AM~17707746
> *east coast rides  NYC
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP SOLOW


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 1 2010, 09:34 PM~17669797
> *you 3 wheel with them shocks back there homie  hno:
> *


NA HOMIE NO 3 WHEELING FOR ME NOT YET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i have a stock bare x frame that i need to get rid of. i have had it sitting here for a few years now sold it 3 times and its still here. anyone in need of it let me know. i am not interested in shipping this so if your not local please dont waste my time. 200 bucks bronx ny


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 4 2010, 06:11 AM~17693634
> *ITS A SHAME WE DON'T HAVE A CHROME SHOP,HYDRO SHOP,PAINT SHOP EVERY 2 MILES LIKE THE WESTCOAST DOES,MAKING THESE SPECIALTY PRICES CHEAP AS HELL, BUT WE STILL GET SHIT DONE.
> *



FOR REAL FOR REAL


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@Jun 4 2010, 12:19 PM~17696355
> *Just imagine if we did  :biggrin:
> *



dont tease


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

yo what's up homies? big hector checking in all the way from Marsaille, France reppin that big GT. keep it real homies.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Jun 9 2010, 08:50 AM~17736718
> *yo what's up homies? big hector checking in all the way from Marsaille, France reppin that big GT. keep it real homies.
> *



pics homie now! :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## drunken86 (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 4 2010, 06:11 AM~17693634
> *ITS A SHAME WE DON'T HAVE A CHROME SHOP,HYDRO SHOP,PAINT SHOP EVERY 2 MILES LIKE THE WESTCOAST DOES,MAKING THESE SPECIALTY PRICES CHEAP AS HELL, BUT WE STILL GET SHIT DONE.
> *


u aint bull shitn but we still swangin


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

EAST COAST ALL THE WAY


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

whats up eastcoast we keep doin what we do and eastcoast will get the rep we gots good peoples ova here just need to network to get our shit done keep pushin eastcoast. Good Times checkin in


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

IM HEARING VOICES IN MY HEAD THINK IM SKITZOFRENIC 

I SWEAR I HEAR EM SCREMIN GT FROM ANOTHER PLANET :dunno: hno:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 10 2010, 04:25 PM~17750391
> *IM HEARING VOICES IN MY HEAD THINK IM SKITZOFRENIC
> 
> I SWEAR I HEAR EM SCREMIN GT FROM ANOTHER PLANET  :dunno:  hno:
> ...




COOL PIC TODD


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 10 2010, 04:25 PM~17750391
> *IM HEARING VOICES IN MY HEAD THINK IM SKITZOFRENIC
> 
> I SWEAR I HEAR EM SCREMIN GT FROM ANOTHER PLANET  :dunno:  hno:
> ...



Thats bad ass bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*I need to announce a change to the hotel we are staying at for the INDIVIDUALS Cookout June 20, 2010.. 

Thanks to Jessica from Just Klownin we got word that the Breezeway Motel may be a rough spot to stay (crack heads, etc.) so she hooked it up and found us the:


Stafford Motor Lodge
300 West Broad Street 
Falls Church , VA 22046
(703) 534-4660 

Its around the same price and a lot safer..I apologize for the inconvenience but hey….sallgood :biggrin:  *_


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 10 2010, 01:25 PM~17750391
> *IM HEARING VOICES IN MY HEAD THINK IM SKITZOFRENIC
> 
> I SWEAR I HEAR EM SCREMIN GT FROM ANOTHER PLANET  :dunno:  hno:
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 9 2010, 12:56 PM~17738383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 11 2010, 10:58 AM~17758809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 16 2010, 11:47 AM~17803047
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 17 2010, 08:19 PM~17818518
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 16 2010, 11:47 AM~17803047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 17 2010, 10:31 PM~17820561
> *:h5:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 18 2010, 01:05 AM~17821022
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *



JUST CHILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EAST COAST RAIN :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 18 2010, 03:06 PM~17826214
> *EAST COAST RAIN  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


*''Marilyn''* Lookin good out there big Homie


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*









YEAAAAHHHH THEN TOMORROW BIG I GRILL AND CHILL..GONNA BE A GREAT WEEKEND :biggrin: 










We will all be up at the:

Stafford Motor Lodge

300 West Broad Street 

Falls Church , VA 22046

(703) 534-4660

tonight!!!! I'll be pulling in around 9pm myself but I think the rest of the crew will be there earlier...can't wait to kick it!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THOMAS WITH JUST KLOWNIN TODAY TOO!!!!!!! YOU ARE ONE AWESOME RIDER I'M GLAD TO KNOW YOU!!!!!

See you all soon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 17 2010, 10:30 PM~17819828
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 19 2010, 08:14 AM~17831249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Sexy Shot Right There


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 20 2010, 10:45 PM~17842075
> *That's a Sexy Shot Right There
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 18 2010, 10:42 PM~17829608
> *
> 
> 
> ...













:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 21 2010, 11:03 AM~17844784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

>











[/quote]


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 21 2010, 05:31 PM~17848439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 22 2010, 09:12 AM~17854028
> *
> 
> 
> ...












WHATS UP HOMIE U GOING SUNDAY TO ENLISHTOWN


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17861744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nosad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TTMFT: EAST COAST 'PENNSYLVANIA REPRESENTING'

The designer/creator/builder of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" PedaLScraperZ (left)
with the Proud new owner, ToneLoco (right)


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: milkbone, 757GTimer


WUZ CRACKIN MOE


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 24 2010, 05:28 AM~17873380
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: milkbone, 757GTimer
> WUZ CRACKIN MOE
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I have some sweet rims for sale like brand new for $675 with Kumo tires...mirror finish both front and back! Hit me up 757-846-3745 if interested!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 24 2010, 11:23 PM~17880323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where they make these at? :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 25 2010, 02:05 PM~17885672
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 25 2010, 03:03 PM~17886102
> *:boink: :boink: :boink:
> *


(ho-nomo)


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 24 2010, 11:23 PM~17880323
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

wht it do riders? GTVA checkin in


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

We are looking for a person to start a chapter out there PM mme on layitlow


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 10:29 PM~17870428
> *TTMFT: EAST COAST 'PENNSYLVANIA REPRESENTING'
> 
> The designer/creator/builder of "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" PedaLScraperZ (left)
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

DC METRO AREA.


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

just got this 83 a few weeks ago.old lady driven only 64 thousand miles gave me the sale sticker that came in the window back in 83 she said she drove to church and the market every week thats it lol.so hard to find shit like this in ny. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jun 30 2010, 01:40 AM~17923411
> *just got this 83 a few weeks ago.old lady driven only 64 thousand miles gave me the sale sticker that came in the window back in 83 she said she drove to church and the market every week thats it lol.so hard to find shit like this in ny. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jun 30 2010, 01:40 AM~17923411
> *just got this 83 a few weeks ago.old lady driven only 64 thousand miles gave me the sale sticker that came in the window back in 83 she said she drove to church and the market every week thats it lol.so hard to find shit like this in ny. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice! is that a factory roof? you dont see that too often


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jun 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17923411
> *just got this 83 a few weeks ago.old lady driven only 64 thousand miles gave me the sale sticker that came in the window back in 83 she said she drove to church and the market every week thats it lol.so hard to find shit like this in ny. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good find


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Everyone that can attend this should be there
It's an event no to be missed
auto/bike show, biggest fair and a huge firework show 
and much, much more


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jun 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17923411
> *just got this 83 a few weeks ago.old lady driven only 64 thousand miles gave me the sale sticker that came in the window back in 83 she said she drove to church and the market every week thats it lol.so hard to find shit like this in ny. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE SCORE HOMIE


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Jun 30 2010, 03:55 AM~17924531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 29 2010, 05:35 PM~17920205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

trying to get some work done


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jun 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17923411
> *just got this 83 a few weeks ago.old lady driven only 64 thousand miles gave me the sale sticker that came in the window back in 83 she said she drove to church and the market every week thats it lol.so hard to find shit like this in ny. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats the big boy there :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jul 1 2010, 01:14 PM~17936870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks tough


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 1 2010, 04:22 PM~17936938
> *looks tough
> *



X2 


WUZ CRACKIN TODD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 1 2010, 01:22 PM~17936946
> *X2
> WUZ CRACKIN TODD
> *




shit homie just keepin up on the chrome GT

























































fuck the haters


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 4 2010, 10:42 AM~17957609
> *shit homie just keepin up on the chrome GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I see you added another piece of chrome! :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 4 2010, 10:42 AM~17957609
> *shit homie just keepin up on the chrome GT
> 
> 
> ...




damn homie you got your girl polishing you undies,you must be beatin that ass up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

To the top


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 4 2010, 09:15 PM~17961309
> *damn homie you got your girl polishing you undies,you must be beatin that ass up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: actually thats the x girlfriend but i keep her around for services :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 5 2010, 02:55 PM~17964388
> *:yes:  actually thats the x girlfriend but i keep her around for services  :biggrin:
> *




NICE.LIKE A SAID,BEATIN IT UP.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 5 2010, 12:08 PM~17964491
> *NICE.LIKE A SAID,BEATIN IT UP.
> *



pretty much


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jul 5 2010, 10:08 PM~17967501
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I WILL BE DRIVING GOLDIE TO THIS SHOW


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jul 1 2010, 04:19 PM~17936919
> *trying to get some work done
> 
> 
> ...


i got a 90 trunk lid molding for you


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 5 2010, 09:23 PM~17967674
> *I WILL BE DRIVING GOLDIE TO THIS SHOW
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: She goes everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jul 6 2010, 07:54 PM~17975951
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  She goes everywhere :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 29 2010, 06:35 PM~17920205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where in the DC metro?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

TTT for the East-siders!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

*SERVIN’EM would like to thank each club & rider that has supported us throughout the years. This flyer represents the fact that our rides may be nice but it’s the people and families behind the wheel that made it all happen.

I have been hard at work these past two months with upgrades and new ideas to keep the East Coast Lowrider coverage fresh as it can be. The way we see it is with all the hard work you put into your ride it deserves nothing but the best. I will also work hard in 2011 to expand the unity, respect, and love across the country.

SERVIN’EM is here to stay baby and we are only getting bigger. Keep those rides on three, and those disconnects connected because we are taking these streets by storm and there’s no slowing down in sight!

**special note: this flyer does not represent the only people that will be in the movie..if you do not see your club or picture but were are the event we got ya covered  :biggrin: ***


(this DVD will be available in November 2010 thru Ebay and www.PattiDukezProductions.com)*


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 5 2010, 09:23 PM~17967674
> *I WILL BE DRIVING GOLDIE TO THIS SHOW
> *


REAL RIDER


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 12 2010, 06:44 AM~18023225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 14 2010, 06:59 PM~18046969
> *TTMFT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 14 2010, 08:48 PM~18047832
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 15 2010, 08:11 PM~18056669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 12 2010, 08:44 AM~18023225
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Patti you the Girl Lovz ya..

Oh Ya Nico`s Tacos is here to stay too.. and Hell Ya you Know I SERVIN`EM. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> shit homie just keepin up on the chrome GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 AM~18119771
> *
> *


 :wave: 















































































:buttkick:


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jul 7 2010, 06:51 PM~17986824
> *where in the DC metro?
> *


Upper Marlboro


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> > shit homie just keepin up on the chrome GT
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jul 26 2010, 04:34 PM~18145286
> *:yessad: or a hose blow out!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *



Danger danger..... not a good loook.....


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP FROM THE DEAD


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jul 26 2010, 06:34 PM~18145286
> *:yessad: or a hose blow out!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 atleast use some jackstands homie :twak:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

REPPIN THE EAST COAST ALL DAY


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 15 2010, 10:30 PM~18317451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :drama: 

HAHA...for a minute I thought you had your arm out the window with your thumb down like "booo"..now that wouldv'e been funny :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 16 2010, 12:09 PM~18322118
> *:run:  :drama:
> 
> HAHA...for a minute I thought you had your arm out the window with your thumb down like "booo"..now that wouldv'e been funny :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I WAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

2 cars for sale in orlando florida

here is the 1964 chevy impala 2 door hardtop 
350 hi preformance motor, power glide
engine bay very clean (msd ignition,chrome kit on motor, electric fans,
headers, flowmasters, dual exhaust
a/c car (compressor system not complete)
4 wheel dics brakes 
new weathersleans and stripping
new flawless full ostrich interior (seats, door panels, headliner, dashpad, floor mats)
(all new knobs, armrests, handles, steering wheel, carpet interior) 
flawless candy green paint job house of colors organic green over gold base
all chrome 13/7 100 spoke daytons,new tires
all new everything (all trim, both bumpers, all glass, all emblems, all mouldings, grill)
underbody & chassie has also been refinished in black while it was off the frame
off the frame restored for the last 3 years!! just completed in 2010
all sheetmetal repaired and replaced the right way!!
(needs a radio, and kick panels and a/c brackets & recharge to work) 
will post more pictures if interested
$20,000 or b/o









































$20,000 or best offer..


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

also my other car forsale located in orlando fl
1964 chevrolet impala ss number matching
red paint
327 original , with original stick 4 speed (fresh rebuilt, chorme kit on motor)
new trim ss , and exterior lower rockers
new red carpet & red painted dash with tach
white original style interior (seats flawless,new headliner,new interior handles)
super clean paint , no body issues with skirts
comes with boyd wheels or factory ss hubcaps
older nice restoration.. needs nothing
$20,000 or b/o


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 16 2010, 04:21 PM~18325222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 15 2010, 06:26 PM~18316258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New Cell Phone :biggrin: Badass Pic D


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 16 2010, 06:21 PM~18325222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He could use the trophy as a hopping stick :biggrin: It's tall enough!

CONGRATS TO ANDREW


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jul 27 2010, 05:09 PM~18155216
> *Danger danger..... not a good loook.....
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

CLEAR THE FUCKING STICK


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE C.C. REPPING CEN. FL.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 15 2010, 06:32 AM~18312358
> *BUMP FROM THE DEAD
> *


STFU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2010, 11:50 PM~18348512
> *STFU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 19 2010, 08:48 PM~18356001
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

whats happnin East Coast GOOD TIMES VA checkin in.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Aug 24 2010, 02:55 PM~18393754
> *whats happnin East Coast GOOD TIMES VA checkin in.
> *



WUZ CRACKIN TONY


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wassup East Coast


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:420: :420:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*EAST COAST STAND UP*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for sale 1964 impala
no reserve

happy bidding

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=










































 happy bidding!![size]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 29 2010, 08:54 AM~18432510
> *for sale  1964 impala
> no reserve
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK SELLING THAT SHIT WITH ALL THE NEGATIVE FEEDBACK YOU GOT ON THIS SITE.












































































PS. DOES THAT INTERIOR HAVE HERPES?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 29 2010, 12:21 PM~18432630
> *GOOD LUCK SELLING THAT SHIT WITH ALL THE NEGATIVE FEEDBACK YOU GOT ON THIS SITE.
> PS. DOES THAT INTERIOR HAVE HERPES?
> *


 :0 Lmao


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 29 2010, 09:21 AM~18432630
> *GOOD LUCK SELLING THAT SHIT WITH ALL THE NEGATIVE FEEDBACK YOU GOT ON THIS SITE.
> PS. DOES THAT INTERIOR HAVE HERPES?
> *



:0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Aug 29 2010, 06:38 PM~18435659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18435787
> *:scrutinize:
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 5 2010, 07:06 PM~17104857
> *reppin PA
> 
> 
> ...


WASSUP MINTZ, bring that 4dour down to MD so my mom can check it out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 30 2010, 02:36 AM~18438676
> *WUZ UP HOMIE
> *



:wave:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Aug 29 2010, 06:38 PM~18435659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit yu ended up with that car.. i did a lil work on it when it was in hickory.. changed sum hoses and it bangs just needs a adex.. pumps puttin out too much pressure for that delta dump.. it hangs.. Kelly Phillips rebuilt the whole car.. i still have the old a arms and trailing arms off of it..


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:420: :420:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

What up Wayne.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Sep 18 2010, 07:29 AM~18596934
> *What up Wayne.
> *



WUZ UP FLACO

HOWS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

WHATS GOOD MY EAST COAST PEEPS, GOT SOME WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE IF YA INTERESTED CHECK IT OUT 
BEST OFFER TAKES THEM, BEING WE CLOSE TO EACH OTHER - YOU CAN SAVE ON SHIPPING AND PICKUP, OR I CAN DROP OFF, EVEN MEET AT A SHOW WE AT TOGETHER, IT DON'T MATTER- IF INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561494


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Hopper for sale 2500 or best offer..


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 18 2010, 06:25 AM~18596892
> *:ninja:
> *


sup ninja


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 03:33 PM~18612092
> *sup ninja
> *



WUZ UP CRACKA 

NEXT TIME YOU COME UP I'LL BE BETTER PREPARED


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Sep 20 2010, 03:37 PM~18612127
> *WUZ UP CRACKA
> 
> NEXT TIME YOU COME UP I'LL BE BETTER PREPARED
> *


i had a great time. still got a little hangover though.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 20 2010, 04:37 PM~18612556
> *i had a great time. still got a little hangover though.
> *



SHIT WAIT TILL NEXT TIME


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

LET'S DO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

N.Y.C LOWRIDER HOMEIS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

ALERT ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS NOT A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM...WE ARE HITTING THE STREETS TOMORROW AFTERNOON..

IF YOU ARE NOT THERE YOU ARE SQUARE...

I REPEAT....IF YOU ARE NOT THERE YOU WILL BE LABELED A SQUARE.

3PM AT NORTHSIDE PARK NORFOLK VA....CAMERAS, BEER, STREETS :thumbsup:

(p.s. I'm freaking loving the pics, keep'em coming :thumbsup: )


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WHO IS GOING TO VEGAS??


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*USO C.C North Caronlina*


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Sup East Coast

I have some rides for sale..

64 SS with 4 speed









64 Non-SS auto









85 Caddy fleetwood









83 Couple with wrapped frame


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Aug 29 2010, 06:49 PM~18435773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 29 2010, 07:23 AM~18690496
> *:wave:
> *



WUZ CRACKIN 1BC


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

>



:thumbsup: 








[/quote]


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> :thumbsup:


[/quote]


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> :thumbsup:


[/quote]

TORTUGA


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 3 2010, 04:00 PM~18724631
> *TTMFT
> *


TTMFGDT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2010, 04:08 PM~18724672
> *TTMFGDT
> *



FUCK ALL THIS DAMN RAIN :angry: :angry:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: milkbone, low87ls, Quagmire


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 3 2010, 01:11 PM~18724691
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: milkbone, low87ls, Quagmire
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up playa :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Oct 3 2010, 04:11 PM~18724696
> *what up playa :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN RIGHT NOW 

GOT SOME PICS YET :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

i know someone locally with a 64 ss solid car no rust 5 gs all there been garaged for a while no junk like others ive seen in this topic rebuilt 327 still on the stand pm me ill get more info


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 3 2010, 01:12 PM~18724702
> *CHILLIN RIGHT NOW
> 
> GOT SOME PICS YET :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got some but not ready yet :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Oct 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18724714
> *i know someone locally with a 64 ss solid car no rust 5 gs all there been garaged for a while no junk like others ive seen in this topic rebuilt 327 still on the stand pm me ill get more info
> *



HIT UP FLACO


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Oct 3 2010, 04:15 PM~18724717
> *got some but not ready yet :biggrin:
> *



I GOTTA WAIT


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Oct 3 2010, 01:15 PM~18724717
> *got some but not ready yet :biggrin:
> *


got a card that holds 1100 pics hopefully ill fill it up by the time im done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 3 2010, 04:10 PM~18724682
> *FUCK ALL THIS DAMN RAIN  :angry:  :angry:
> *


its finally been nice here since Thursday. :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

16 OCT 2010
11TH ANNUAL DROPTOBERFEST
CUSTOM CAR AND TRUCK SHOW

rain or shine
over 130 trophies, special giveaways & contests

Luzerne County Community College
1333 South Prospect Street
Nanticoke, PA.


car show reg: 20 bucks
40 plus classes open to all makes and models 
Lowrider Bicycle class also

Kiddie Rydes DB Challenge:
SPL contest Reg: 10 bucks
5 classes trophy for each class

SCCA Solo 2 Autocross Race

Sponsored by A&A Auto Stores

for more info pm me or go to www.droptoberfest.com


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 08:13 PM~18735089
> *16 OCT 2010
> 11TH ANNUAL DROPTOBERFEST
> CUSTOM CAR AND TRUCK SHOW
> ...


this weekend


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

JUST SEEING WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AND TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NORTH CAROLINA AND SURROUNDING AREAS . IF THIS HAS ALLREADY BEEN DONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BY ALL MEANS LET ME KNOW ,,,,

IF NOT THEN I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HEAD COUNT OF POSSIBLE CRUISERS SO I CAN GET MY WIFE TO SET EVERYTHING UP FOR THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE , FOOD SPOT TO MEET EVERYONE AND SEE THE RIDES AND THE DESTINATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE ...

LETSDO SOMETHING GOOD FOR THE LESS FORTUNANT CHILDREN OUT THERE AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME IN THE METRO AREA .... 

NC , SC , TN , VA , GA " STAND UP"

I KNOW THIS IS SHORT NOTICE BUT IT CAN BE DONE ,,,, MAYBE TRY AND SET THIS FOR 2ND WEEK IN DECEMBER ........... 

THANK YOU


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!

RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin: 

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*LET'S DO THIS!!!!! :h5: *_


















_*IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE CRUISE SATURDAY AFTERNOON TOO SO MAKE SURE TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS WE WILL BE CRUISING IN SATURDAY MORNING AND LEAVING EARLY SUNDAY MORNING HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!*_


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

ATTENTION ,,,,, CALLING ALL EAST COAST REGION LOW LOWS IN SC , NC , GA ,TN AND VA .....

I AM PUTTING TOGETHER A TOY RUN FOR NEEDY CHILDREN IN THE CHARLOTTE METRO AREA , AND TRYIN TO GET AS MANY LOWS LOWS TOGETHER THAT WOULD BE DOWN FOR A REAL GOOD CAUSE AND DOWN FOR A CRUISE THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE ,

I WILL BE POSTING UP A FLYER THIS WEEKEND AS IT WILL BE FINISHED 

TOY RUN TO TAKE PLACE ON DECEMBER 11TH , MEETING AT 801 E ARROWOOD ROAD AT THE SALVATION ARMY AT THE OLD WALMART SHOPPING CENTER ,, 

FROM THERE WE WILL BEGIN OUR CRUISE AT ROUGHLY 1230 THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE WITH HOPEFULLY A PARADE OF LOW LOWS . THEN AFTER ROUGHLY ABOUT AN HOUR , RETURN TO THE SAME LOCATION TO DROP OFF GIFTS AT SALVATION ARMY ,,,

I HAVE SPOKEN WITH THE LADY OVER THE SALVATION ARMY AND SHE IS ALLOWING US WHEN WE RETURN TO HOST A CAR SHOW ,,,, SHE IS GOING TO HAVE US AN AREA ROPED OFF FOR US TO DISPLAY OUR RIDES ,,," NO ENTRY FEE NOR ANY TROPHIES ,,,, THE PURPOSE FOR THIS SHOWING IS FOR ALL OF US TO GET TOGETHER AND SEE EVERYONES RIDE AND GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER AND FOR SPECTATORS AND GENERAL PUBLIC TO COME SEE THE CARS BUT THEY HAVE TO DONATE A GIFT FOR A CHILD TO ENTER THE SHOW ...

THE SHOWING WILL BE FROM 2-4 PM ... SHE IS CONTACTING THE LOCAL NEWS DEPARTMENTS AND THERE MIGHT BE POSSIBLE NEWS COVERAGE FOR THIS .. 

AS OF NOW I HAVE ROUGHLY 20 FOR SURE HEAD COUNT .. SO IF YOU ARE DOWN FOR THE CHILDREN AND A GOOD CAUSE AND WANNA ROLL WITH LOW LOWS THEN PLEASE BY ALL MEANS COME OUT AND SUPPORT US ...

THE CHILDREN WE WILL BE SPONSERING RANGE IN THE AGE FROM NEW BORN TO 14 YEARS OLD ... SHE SAID BOARD GAMES , SMALL SPORTING EQUIP ARE BIG HITS ..... ALL "I" ASK OF YOU IF YOU WANNA HELP OUT IS TO HAVE A SMALL GIFT FOR A BOY AND A GIRL ..... IF WE HAVE 30 LOW LOWS THAT WILL BE 60 CHILDREN WE CAN MAKE SMILE 

THE CHILDREN ARE OUR FUTURE AND WHO DO THE CHILDREN LOOK UP TO , YOU GUESSED IT . THE GUYS WITH THE COOL CARS ... SO PLEASE DO WHAT YOU CAN AND MAKE IT A POINT TO BE THERE ....

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME OR YOU CAN PM SNOW "CRIPN8EZ" HELL HAVE INFO AS WELL , IF YOU HAVE NO QUESTIONS AND KNOW YOULL BE THERE PLEASE PM ME AND SAY IM DOWN OR WELL BE THERE SO I CAN KEEP A COUNT ...... CALL YOUR PPL AND HAVE THEM CALL PPL ..LETS MAKE THIS BIG FOR THE EAST .. THE WEST COAST DOES IT UP BIG SO LETS JOIN THEM 

BEING I LIVE IN SOUTH CAROLINA I LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU WHO SHOW . TY FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GODBLESS


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

SO WHO ELSE IS DOWN FOR THE TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NC ? SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT . 

DECEMBER 11TH 
AT SALVATION ARMY ON
801 E ARROWWOOD ROAD 
CHARLOTTE NC

MEET AROUND 11-12 
CRUISE THROUGH CHARLOTTE 
ARRIVE BACK THERE AT 2 
AND HAVE CAR SHOW FROM 2-4 

IF YOU PLAN TO RIDE AND SHOW PLEASE BRING ONE GIFT FOR A GIRL AND A BOY .. THE AGES WE ARE SPONSERING ARE FROM 1-14 YEARS OLD 
PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS ....
FLYERS WILL BE POSTED TONIGHT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Kurupt64 (Mar 1, 2010)

What's good this is Tony from GOODTIMES VA just thought I would let y'all know this sat and sun I'm havin a haunted house at the crib all is welcome starts at dark bring the fam or ride solo. If u down to chill we will have a byob gathering after still lookin for actors too so if u down to scare some folks get at me. It on BRet Harte dr. Newport news if u need directions PM me.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin: 










:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wassup EastCoast Riders uffin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 7 2010, 07:29 AM~19006490
> *Wassup EastCoast Riders  uffin:
> *



WHAT UP MARK


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 7 2010, 10:29 AM~19006490
> *Wassup EastCoast Riders  uffin:
> *


Wuz up homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 7 2010, 01:38 PM~19008103
> *WHAT UP MARK
> 
> 
> ...


that is wild, at first i thought i was tripp'n :wow: kool clip :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 7 2010, 03:29 PM~19008910
> *Wuz up homie :wave: :wave:
> *


GOODTIMES (what its all about) :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 9 2010, 09:22 PM~19028563
> *GOODTIMES (what its all about)  :thumbsup:
> *



WUZ CRACKIN UP THERE


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

wutz up wayne


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Nov 11 2010, 07:37 PM~19044865
> *wutz up wayne
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:h5:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 11 2010, 02:55 PM~19043799
> *WUZ CRACKIN UP THERE
> *


just prepin for next saturday, you fellas rollin up...


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Nov 11 2010, 05:37 PM~19044865
> *wutz up wayne
> *


supp PUGZ, whats happening... hope to see You and the GT Fam up here in columbia. tell scott i said wassup, i got a new phone and the damn thing didnt store all my numbers... hit me up sometime


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 12 2010, 04:34 PM~19053615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

hey mark this is scott :biggrin: u still have same number


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Nov 15 2010, 04:51 PM~19075289
> *hey mark this is scott :biggrin:  u still have same number
> *



:wave:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 7 2010, 02:38 PM~19008103
> *WHAT UP MARK
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE....COOL PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EVERYONE COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT A GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Nov 16 2010, 09:56 AM~19081669
> *RIGHT CLICK SAVE....COOL PIC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

todd you bringn that single pump 2 the show


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Whats crackin east coast!!!!!! I will see yall Saturday!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Nov 16 2010, 07:43 PM~19086677
> *Whats crackin east coast!!!!!!  I will see yall Saturday!
> *


What up W* "I" *LL


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Morning East Coast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

wassup wassup street mentality atl checkin in :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 22 2010, 11:33 PM~19137517
> *wassup wassup street mentality atl checkin in :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 83lowlac (Feb 29, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving East Coast


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

wassup eastcoast solo riders :h5:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*BATTLE OF THE HYDROS AND CLN CRUISE    *_






_*THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...IF YOU DON'T KNOW HELLAFYDE RECORDS YOUR MISSING OUT :biggrin: ...THEY MADE A LOF OF THE MUSIC ON "THE MOVEMENT" DVD AND THIS SONG AS WELL :biggrin: 

STOP BY ITUNES AND DOWNLOAD THE WHOLE ALBUM BY SEVEN CALLED "F.A.M.E." STRAIGHT RIDING MUSIC FROM STRAIGHT RIDERS..SUPPORT OUR RIDER ARTISTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SEE YOU ON THE STREETS :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *_


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i missed this topic by a mile... lol


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 22 2010, 08:43 PM~19136870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I NEEDED THAT :boink: :boink: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Nov 22 2010, 12:15 PM~19131782
> *Morning East Coast!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah what?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 14 2010, 10:36 PM~19327919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pic, can anyone find me in it: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

5 (13Z / 7) spare is that a spare!!! (7)(5 mounted) 155 / 30 '13 tires . all very very good! NO SHIPPING!!!!!! extra KOz , hammer , spacers , tool. hubs. Can put in A arms (stock)..








































Yes slite rust.. But have been garage kept since I had them and all is lubed and good.. PM me or the ones that have my info text.


NO SHIPPING! NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING!!!!

Can drive and deliver .


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVkg5FM59NA...F3010C5&index=1


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

What up folks


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Nov 27 2010, 01:19 AM~19173119
> *wassup eastcoast solo riders :h5:
> 
> *


nice truck,i still dig the mini trucks myself


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 21 2010, 11:16 AM~17844458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where are you located ? do you have a website with pictures of your murals. I would like to get something on my wifes car. i'm not to far from king of prussia mall in PA. thanks ! -Will.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

East coast wuts up!?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 2 2011, 11:22 PM~19486417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nyce n e videos of the hop


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

whats up east coast..ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 12 2010, 09:32 PM~19311094
> *hahahahah what?
> *


this shit is crazy


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

*Car Trailer 4 Sale*
Posting up if any homies are interested, I have a 20ft car trailer w/dovetail bought in Nov 09 out of Austin Tx from The Trailer Man. It has the wood flooring, electric brakes, dual axle, steel ramps. I have no use for it anymore, traded truck for car. Price is 1400 located in Jacksonville, NC. I can provide pics hopefully 2maro once it stops raining.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 8 2011, 03:40 AM~19537661
> *Car Trailer 4 Sale
> Posting up if any homies are interested, I have a 20ft car trailer w/dovetail bought in Nov 09 out of Austin Tx from The Trailer Man. It has the wood flooring, electric brakes, dual axle, steel ramps. I have no use for it anymore, traded truck for car. Price is 1400 located in Jacksonville, NC. I can provide pics hopefully 2maro once it stops raining.
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 18 2010, 02:12 AM~19098632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 8 2011, 05:37 AM~19538267
> *WUZ UP HOMIE
> *


sup Wayne, long time...how you doing, hows the fam..Im chilling just came back from AZ off of vacation..didnt see GOODTIMES on the streets but i did see Sal for a few minutes at a street light..ha, is Hector back yet? Hows the wagon coming along


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 8 2011, 02:20 PM~19539832
> *sup Wayne, long time...how you doing, hows the fam..Im chilling just came back from AZ off of vacation..didnt see GOODTIMES on the streets but i did see Sal for a few minutes at a street light..ha, is Hector back yet? Hows the wagon coming along
> *



YEAH HECTOR GOT BACK RIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS..... WHEN YOU COMIN UP AGAIN?


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 8 2011, 06:03 PM~19542050
> *YEAH HECTOR GOT BACK RIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS..... WHEN YOU COMIN UP AGAIN?
> *


whenever, anything going down up there anytime soon


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 8 2011, 08:03 AM~19538650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Was up lil and all car clubs en especial clubs from the east coast I'm a solo rider dew to technical deficulties I have my first project need some help I'm in the northen Va area but I have also a daily I hope I can make it out this year and meet most of you guys from NY.NJ,NC and the ones I don't know from Va I want to send a shout to Just Klowning cc from VA made it into LRM again keep up the good work  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

sup east coast


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jan 11 2011, 02:48 PM~19566317
> * sup east coast
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2011, 04:48 PM~19549466
> *Was up lil and all car clubs en especial clubs from the east coast I'm a solo rider dew to technical deficulties I have my first project need some help I'm in the northen Va area but I have also a daily  I hope I can make it out this year and meet most of you guys from NY.NJ,NC and the ones I don't know from Va I want to send a shout to Just Klowning cc from VA made it into LRM again keep  up the good work   :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thank you, not sure if i have meet you... you know mario right? pm homie  
TTT for the east :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 11 2011, 04:19 PM~19567402
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup brothers keep it ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

east coast riders where you at?ttt


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 12 2011, 09:22 AM~19573745
> *east coast riders where you at?ttt
> *


CLEANING THE SNOW


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 12 2011, 09:22 AM~19573745
> *east coast riders where you at?ttt
> *


SHOVELING MAKING MONEY FOR LOW LOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 10:15 PM~19570070
> *sup brothers keep it ttt
> *



CHILLIN HOW ARE YOU


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2011, 06:48 PM~19549466
> *Was up lil and all car clubs en especial clubs from the east coast I'm a solo rider dew to technical deficulties I have my first project need some help I'm in the northen Va area but I have also a daily  I hope I can make it out this year and meet most of you guys from NY.NJ,NC and the ones I don't know from Va I want to send a shout to Just Klowning cc from VA made it into LRM again keep  up the good work   :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, looking forward to meeting ya :biggrin: ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*TTT :biggrin: *_


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 17 2011, 07:11 PM~19623218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Jan 7 2011, 10:59 PM~19535924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ROllerz Only & Loyalty putting it UP


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

MARYLAND IS HERE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 26 2011, 02:59 AM~19700116
> *MARYLAND IS HERE
> *


x2. lovin the snow


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

* THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.


SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2011, 03:15 PM~19756566
> * THE DATE HAD BEEN SET FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STREETDREAMZ C.C. PICNIC IN MARYLAND.CONTACT ME ON A PM FOR INFO.FLYER COMING SOON.
> SAVE THE DATE:SUNDAY MAY 29TH 2011 AT GILBERT RUN PARK.SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT OUT.
> *



YOU CAN COUNT US IN :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 1 2011, 08:28 PM~19759197
> *YOU CAN COUNT US IN  :cheesy:
> *



COOL HOMIE


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

dana i'll b go n 2 :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

got this 1990 blazer for trade for a low low be good for a tow vehicle for some one let me know..located in tunnel hill,ga


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Jan 19 2011, 12:39 PM~19639609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

there will be a Freelance Photographer for lowrider magazine, mini trucking, trucking, and 8lug and will be looking for Magazine Features!!! 

top 3 in every class food&vendor spots availavle until the weekend before call rodney @ (843)864-1861 or (843)200-6318 
www.aboverealityevents.com


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dontmatter (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT found this way back here :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Feb 2 2011, 04:51 PM~19769383
> *got this 1990 blazer for trade for a low low be good for a tow vehicle for some one let me know..located in tunnel hill,ga
> 
> 
> ...



Trades? Not juiced but a hell of a good start much better than I had under carriage looks like it's off the show room floor14s and some pumps and your ready for the streets let me know :biggrin: 
Body is in excellent condition nearly NO RUST very small amount on trunk lid very fixable rockers pillars quarters ALL SOLID as a rock Has oil leak not bad tho haven't gotten around to it but I drive this car every day sounds and run healthy


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

yum :biggrin:


----------



## dontmatter (Sep 20, 2008)

come on homies lets keep this topic rollin :biggrin:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Was good KNDYLAC I DON'T know eigther but I live w La Mano from your club . And can't wait was up 4 PUMP CADDY


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

WAS UP EAST COAST RIDERS CAN'T WAIT TO CHILL W MOST OF YOU GUYS AND GIRLS AND CRIUSE SHOUT OUT TO PEWS OF MYSTERIOUS HOMIES IN ARLINGTON VA AND ALL THE HOMIES AND TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS IN VA SPECIALLY THE STERLING BLVD W!S GOOD POLAND HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

url=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/852/loyaltys.jpg/]







[/url]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584927


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

MINT'Z said:


> reppin PA



ONE OF MY FAVORITE PICS


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

16th annual raceway park Import and Lowrider Summer Slam ((((New Lowrider Classes)))) Best OF SHOW Lowrider Gets $200))) ((HOP Exhibition)) Bring out The lowriders and support the New East Coast Moment.. Lowrider judging done By LOYALTY so come on down for a great day!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

just click on it ;;its on da bumber


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

wutz up homie


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

hopefully its ready by this week end for the just klownin bbq


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

towncar looks good hows it hop


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

bmoregoodtimer said:


> towncar looks good hows it hop


not to good hopefully better next tyme


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats up ya'll, here's a show in a few weeks if any of you guys could make it, it's gonna be a good time and for a good cause, Blue Crush will be unveiling at this show also..... hope you can make it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















ALL proceeds of the show go to the troop's for care packages overseas

come down for a great show and support your troops


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

ONE OF OUR OWN EAST COAST RIDERS UP FOR LAYITLOW'S FEATURED LOWRIDER

VOTE FOR PAYFRED #4

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html

THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Was good riders ttt


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

whats up to all the East Coast Riders !!!


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

[h=2]







[/h]some car shows coming up

http://www.oldride.com/events/7849801.html
*03/31, 2012 - Kicklighter's 4th Annual Car, Truck & Bike Show
*Savannah, Georgia
Location: National Guard Armory 1248 Eisenhower Dr.
Contact Phone: 912-355-7633
Website: www.krcacademy.org



NEXT TO SAVANNAH
*03/24, 2012 - Garden City Fire Dept First Annual Car-Bike-Truck Show
*Garden City, Georgia
Location: 100 Central Ave- City Hall
Contact Phone: 912-656-9465
Website: www.facebook.com/gcfdannualcarshow​


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

*







*

some car shows coming up

http://www.oldride.com/events/7849801.html
*03/31, 2012 - Kicklighter's 4th Annual Car, Truck & Bike Show
*Savannah, Georgia
Location: National Guard Armory 1248 Eisenhower Dr.
Contact Phone: 912-355-7633
Website: www.krcacademy.org



NEXT TO SAVANNAH
*03/24, 2012 - Garden City Fire Dept First Annual Car-Bike-Truck Show
*Garden City, Georgia
Location: 100 Central Ave- City Hall
Contact Phone: 912-656-9465
Website: www.facebook.com/gcfdannualcarshow​


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

HOLY SHIT... I FORGOT ABOUT THIS TOPIC:ninja:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

URBAN LEGENDS c.C Baltimore Maryland is in the house reppin that East Coast baby


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

*LIVIN IT UP IN THE EAST... ISLANDERS CC *


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nyc!


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

nice bomb


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

YOU ALREADY KNOW.:h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

flaked85 said:


> YOU ALREADY KNOW.:h5:


:dunno:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

milkbone said:


> :dunno:


sup fool you coming out with something this year?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

flaked85 said:


> sup fool you coming out with something this year?


NOPE.. SOLD MY WAGON,:tears: BUT I AM WORKING ON A LIL SOMETHING ON THE SIDE :naughty:

LOOKING FOR A GOOD CAR FOR PLAYIN ON THE STREET MAYBE A 90-92 LAC OR A 93-96 


AND THEN "THE PROJECT"


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

MB671 said:


> *LIVING IT UP CC IN THE EAST... ISLANDERS CC *



:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

milkbone said:


> NOPE.. SOLD MY WAGON,:tears: BUT I AM WORKING ON A LIL SOMETHING ON THE SIDE :naughty:
> 
> LOOKING FOR A GOOD CAR FOR PLAYIN ON THE STREET MAYBE A 90-92 LAC OR A 93-96
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Patti Dukez said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'M SELLING 2 BRAND NEW NEW USED SCHUCMACHER 1072 MULTI CHARGERS FOR $400 FOR BOTH LOCAL PICK-UP ONLY OR THE OUT OF TOWN BUYER PAYS SHIPPING ON TOP OF THE $400.I WILL ALSO SEPARATE.:nicoderm: LMK


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

daoriginator64 said:


> nyc!


Clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Any riders in south carolina hit me up......


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

payfred said:


>




Will this show be covered in lowrider magazine??


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

east coast ttt


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

milkbone said:


> :wave:


whats up pen-day-hoe


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Will this show be covered in lowrider magazine??


:yes:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TATTOO-76 said:


> whats up pen-day-hoe


:roflmao:
















































OH YEAH
:finger:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


MAN THOSE PEOPLE NEXT DOOR ARE NEVER GOING TO SELL THEIR HOUSE WITH LIL WU LIVING NEXT DOOR...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


staright gangsta


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

milkbone said:


> MAN THOSE PEOPLE NEXT DOOR ARE NEVER GOING TO SELL THEIR HOUSE WITH LIL WU LIVING NEXT DOOR...


:roflmao:upppp a lowrider...there goes the neigbor hood damn mexican mafia drop our property value daily


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> :roflmao:upppp a lowrider...there goes the neigbor hood damn mexican mafia drop our property value daily


SUP TODD... YOU COMIN DOWN THIS WAY THIS YEAR


----------



## Duval Dreamin (Feb 14, 2011)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sweet man I got me a 92 TC that Im gonna be workin on soon..


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

milkbone said:


> SUP TODD... YOU COMIN DOWN THIS WAY THIS YEAR



HE FUCKIN BETTER COME DOWN THIS YEAR.NO EXCUSES


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> HE FUCKIN BETTER COME DOWN THIS YEAR.NO EXCUSES


x100


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

83lac-va-beach said:


> x100





flaked85 said:


> HE FUCKIN BETTER COME DOWN THIS YEAR.NO EXCUSES


hno:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

Duval Dreamin said:


> Sweet man I got me a 92 TC that Im gonna be workin on soon..


hno:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

milkbone said:


> MAN THOSE PEOPLE NEXT DOOR ARE NEVER GOING TO SELL THEIR HOUSE WITH LIL WU LIVING NEXT DOOR...


JUST NEED EMPTY BEER CANS LAYING ON YARD LOL


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

FLORIDA TTT


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

REGAL81 said:


>


One clean ass regal dog.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

CHINGON66 said:


> JUST NEED EMPTY BEER CANS LAYING ON YARD LOL


MAYBE I WILL DRIVE OVER THERE AND THROWN SOME OUT :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

allout said:


> One clean ass regal dog.


THANKS


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

milkbone said:


> MAN THOSE PEOPLE NEXT DOOR ARE NEVER GOING TO SELL THEIR HOUSE WITH LIL WU LIVING NEXT DOOR...


:roflmao:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Duval Dreamin said:


> Sweet man I got me a 92 TC that Im gonna be workin on soon..


nice! Post pics!!


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

*ITS BOUT THAT TIME TO KICK OFF WHERE WE LEFT OFF... CHEERS! TO ANOTHER ROUND IN THE DMV:thumbsup: *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

The east coast aint got no love for snoop dogg and dr. Dre and death row? Well let it be known then!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP for the EAST COAST


----------



## Out_tha_Game (Apr 19, 2012)

What it do Train..!

and the rest of the D.M.V.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

get ready for OBSESSION FEST


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY, SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## zues213 (May 22, 2009)

Just Klownin cc


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT! JK all day!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Yall boys looking good up there :thumbsup:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

lowpro85 said:


> Yall boys looking good up there :thumbsup:


Thanks homie, we just doing what we do! Hope you can make up here for our picnic


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

KNDYLAC said:


> Thanks homie, we just doing what we do! Hope you can make up here for our picnic


:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX-a68fzxSk


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:420:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


>


Be there!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## newyork64 (Mar 8, 2017)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


>


right down the street from me ill be there wish my car was ready tho :run:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------

